# This is mostly a tool gloat.



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I have this jointer and I cannot imagine using it not connected to a DC. On occasion I have forgotten to turn on the DC and the shavings will collect at the discharge side of the shoot. There has to be an obstruction or a missing component for you to see few chips coming out of the shoot. I suggest you disassemble enough of the bottom to identify why you are not seeing more chips discharged.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. figured probably that was the case. I don't have a true dust collector, but usually use a shop vac that I connect to individual machines. Not the best, but it is the best I have at the moment. However, I found it odd that there wasn't much coming out of the dust shoot. I noticed this when I had chips coming out just about everywhere else. I will take a look at it this weekend and make sure there isn't an obstruction.

Doc


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

The old models look so similar to the new model, which are very highly regarded. I was so close to buying one when I found a used 8" jointer (but not at your price!). I hope you get lots of great use out of it.


----------



## gblock66 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's a score ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have the newer version but as stated above is pretty much the same except for color. I noticed that depending on how much I'm planing I might get only dust. It takes at least 1/16" before I get actual wood chips. It doesn't spray very far either. So if I'm only doing a small job I might not even use my DC and clean up the floor after.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

I have that model too (before they were painted orange, I believe they were made in the US), only difference is I paid $100 more for mine :/ I used to run it without dust collection also, and it was a huge PITA - I'd have to stop every other pass to reach up into the shoot and clear jammed chips. Now I use the Harbor Freight DC and it performs flawlessly.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a nice score.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I got mine (newer orange version) for $214 on closeout from HD. I got a steal…you committed a crime.

Grats!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Shoots he scores!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE!


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

Why is this listed as "jointer/planer"? This is strictly a jointer, not a combo machine.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

almost all jointers are listed that way. It planes off a surface. Just like a handplane can be used to joint a board.


----------



## schmo (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey All!

I am new here (just granted access yesterday) and am a relatively new woodworker who started putting a shop together this past summer (the kids are finally out of college and the house). My question is which tool should I get first, a jointer or a planer? My shop is small and tools need to be on wheels or bench top type. OH and my goal is to eventually make a couple of Morris chairs (a real stretch goal-I know!!)

I live in central Virginia and don't see alot of used woodworking tools come through craigs list on a routine basis - so will probably have to purchase new.

My 2nd question is depending on which tool should be purchased first -what brand/modle is a dependable and smart buy? I am not always interested in owning the best top of the line expensive stuff - but rather what is the best quality item for the money.

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## schmo (Jan 13, 2011)

UH-I just found the page with all of the tool reviews-newbie error, sorry-- but would still appreciate input on which piece of equipment to purchase first-planer or jointer.


----------



## luthierchris (Apr 3, 2011)

Great review


----------



## airedad (Oct 7, 2018)

Schmo asked for input about which to buy first - jointer or planer. So here's what I did and why.

I bought the planer first and it was a godsend when I was "restoring" a large (26' x 35') deck last year. I was adding a skirt all around it and the deck was on a rise so while one end was only 38" off the ground the other was just under 6'. My wife wanted the skirt finished with a "natural wood finish" and I was able to use some fairly low quality pine that I got on sale at lowes and plane one side smooth. The result on that was gorgeous (and I'm sorry we couldn't take the deck with us when we sold the house). I also planed one side of about 30 of the 2"x6"x16' boards that I replaced in the deck's top (the deck had been sanded smooth previously and I wanted to match the thickness), and that worked extremely well, too.

The point here is that I found the planer to be very useful long before I could get the jointer. (I've just ordered this jointer and will post a review after I get it in service and have some results.)

Good luck


----------

